# AKTS Innovations



## Ranger73 (Feb 27, 2007)

I wanted to know what innovations has Mr.Sepulveda added to Kenpo?
I read on a previous post he has added kickboxing and grappling without changing the curriculum. Can someone elaborate.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Feb 27, 2007)

Ranger73 said:


> I wanted to know what innovations has Mr.Sepulveda added to Kenpo?
> I read on a previous post he has added kickboxing and grappling without changing the curriculum. Can someone elaborate.


 
I trained a few times at John Sepulveda's school in 97-98.  They had a Kickboxing class and sparred and did bag training with more of a kickboxing style than some other Kenpo schools.   They also had an advanced BJJ student come in and teach BJJ classes a couple of times a week.   At this time, all of this was available in addition to the 16-technique Kenpo curriculum.  They were taught in separate classes that were optional.  I suspect the approach has evolved since then.


----------

